# sentient beings = αισθανόμενα όντα, ευαίσθητα όντα, έλλογα όντα



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2009)

*sentient *(perceptually aware) being
Στο Magenta, «που έχει την ικανότητα να αντιλαμβάνεται ή να αισθάνεται», αν όμως το λέγατε με μία λέξη, θα το λέγατε _ενσυναίσθητο_ ή _αισθανόμενο_ ή πώς; 
Καλησπέρα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2009)

Έλλογο πλάσμα/ον; Πώς το λέει το κείμενό σου;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Όχι, δεν είναι έλλογο, πρόκειται για _sentient (perceptually aware) *nonhuman* being_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Θα μπορούσα να ισχυριστώ ότι ο καθιερωμένος όρος είναι «αισθανόμενα όντα», σε σχέση με _αισθαντικά, συναισθανόμενα_ ή _ενσυναίσθητα_, και τις μεταφράσεις που αντιστοιχούν σε αυτά, π.χ. αισθαντικός καλλιτέχνης, sensitive artist, ενσυναίσθηση, empathy. Μένει να λύσουμε και το πρόβλημα του _sentience_.

http://www.answers.com/sentient?gwp=11&ver=2.3.0.609&method=3


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Όχι, δεν είναι έλλογο, πρόκειται για _sentient (perceptually aware) *nonhuman* being_.



Ωραία. Τώρα που το ξεκαθάρισες κι εφόσον δεν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους, λέγονται ευαίσθητα όντα (είναι και τα ζώα ευαίσθητα όντα κλπ, κλπ). Τα αισθανόμενα όντα που δίνει το Google είναι κυρίως από μεταφράσεις βουδιστικών κειμένων.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

ίσως και αντιληπτικά ή αντιλαμβανόμενα  ή ακριβέστερο το περιφραστικό _όντα με ικανότητα αντίληψης_. 

Τις περισσότερες φορές που το συνάντησα στην εφ, πάντως, είχε μεταφραστεί ίσως άστοχα ως έλλογα ή νοήμονα όντα.

Ωραία κουβέντα, αλλά χωράει πολλή συζήτηση και δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα 

Μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου, αλλά οι όροι που περιέχουν την αίσθηση, παρότι σωστοί, δεν μου αρέσουν γιατί παραπέμπουν και στο συναίσθημα κι εδώ μιλάμε για perception, αντίληψη του κόσμου μέσω των αισθήσεων...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Το *ευαίσθητα* δίνει και την εύκολη _*ευαισθησία*_ — για τα ζώα.

Στη ΕΦ:
In science fiction, an alien, android, robot, hologram or computer who is described as sentient is usually treated as a fully human character, with similar rights, qualities and capabilities as any other character. *Foremost among these properties is human level intelligence* (see above), but sentient characters also typically display desire, will, consciousness, ethics, personality, insight, and many other human qualities. Sentience is being used in this context to describe an essential human property that brings all these other qualities with it. The words "sapience", "self-awareness" and "consciousness" are used in similar ways in science fiction.

Οπότε εκεί μάλλον πάμε σε _έλλογα_ και _νοήμονα_, ναι; (Take your time, daeman. Έχει ψωμί εδώ.)


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 16, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι ο δόκιμος όρος στα ελληνικά, πάντως οι σκύλοι θεωρούνται sentient beings χωρίς να είναι έλλογα πλάσματα. Στην ιατρική όταν έχουμε *εμμένουσα φυτική κατάσταση* (persistent vegetative state, PVS) *δεν* έχουμε sentient life.


----------



## jmanveda (Jun 16, 2009)

Αν πάμε στο αντίθετο: insentient = άψυχο

ΤΟΤΕ -- το sentient αποδίδεται ως έμψυχο.

Εξ ου ο βουδισμός παραγγέλλει να συμπάσχουμε με όλα τα έμψυχα -- "compassion to all sentient beings".

Γενικά στη φιλοσοφία γίνεται λόγος για "έμψυχα και άψυχα" (sentient and insentient)

Φυσικά σε επιστημονικές έρευνες που αφορούν αντι-"λήψεις" (perceptions) ληφθέντων διά των αισθητηρίων οργάνων, αρμόζει η χρήση διαφόρων όρων με "αισθ-", "-αισθ-",


----------



## tuna (Jun 16, 2009)

jmanveda said:


> Αν πάμε στο αντίθετο: insentient = άψυχο
> 
> ΤΟΤΕ -- το sentient αποδίδεται ως έμψυχο.
> 
> ...



Κι εγώ, αν έπρεπε να καταλήξω σε μία μόνο λέξη, θα προτιμούσα το _έμψυχο_. Διαφορετικά: _έμψυχα, νοήμονα όντα_.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω οτι πρόκειται απλώς για _έμψυχο_-_άψυχο_. Ένα μικρόβιο είναι _έμψυχο_ αλλά δεν είναι _sentient_, έτσι; Το κείμενο μιλάει για την _abolitionist approach_ (χα! να κι άλλο δύσκολο!) των δικαιωμάτων των ζώων στην βάση ακριβώς της ιδιότητάς τους να είναι _sentient beings_, δηλαδή να νιώθουν πόνο, φόβο, ευχαρίστηση, μοναξιά, αγωνία κ.λπ.

_[...]The solution is to recognize that just as we recognize that every human, irrespective of her particular characteristics, has the fundamental right not to be treated as the property of another, we must recognize that every sentient (perceptually aware) nonhuman has that right as well._

edit: έμψυχο εδώ, εννοούμε έμβιο, έτσι; Μην ανοίξουμε κουβέντα περί ψυχής...:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ένα μικρόβιο είναι _έμψυχο_ αλλά δεν είναι _sentient_, έτσι; Το κείμενο μιλάει για την _abolitionist approach_ (χα! να κι άλλο δύσκολο!) των δικαιωμάτων των ζώων στην βάση ακριβώς της ιδιότητάς τους να είναι _sentient beings_, δηλαδή να νιώθουν πόνο, φόβο, ευχαρίστηση, μοναξιά, αγωνία κ.λπ.



Δεν νομίζω ότι με οποιονδήποτε ορισμό ένα μικρόβιο μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί _έμψυχο_. Και φοβάμαι ότι, όσο και να θέλεις (λογικά!!) να αποφύγεις τη συζήτηση περί ψυχής, δεν μπορείς· είναι ενσωματωμένη στο όλο σκεπτικό του _abolitionist approach_:
«Μην κλοτσάς το σκυλί, παιδάκι μου. Ψυχούλα έχει κι αυτό...»​


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

Τι μου θύμισες, Έλσα!

Ποτέ δε θα πειράξω τα ζώα τα καημένα,
μην τάχα σαν κι εμένα κι εκείνα δεν πονούν...

Δεν ξέρω αν το μικρόβιο είναι έμψυχο· οι βιολόγοι, πάντως, μάλλον _έμβια_ τα χαρακτηρίζουν...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Ναι, γι αυτό έγραψα μετά, έμβιο. Το κείμενό μου μιλάει για όλα τα ζώα. Αν δεν περιορίσουμε την ύπαρξη ψυχής στα χαριτωμένα θηλαστικά αλλά δεχτούμε οτι έχει π.χ. και ο αστακός, τότε εντάξει.
Για να παραφράσω αυτό που έγραψες: «Μην μασουλάς την αθερίνα, παιδάκι μου, ψυχούλα έχει κι αυτή...»


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι λένε τα μέλη του ζωοαπελευθερωτικού κινήματος, αλλά, όταν έχουμε _animate_ και _inanimate_ για _έμψυχο_ και _άψυχο_ και το _sentient_ βασίζεται στο λατινικό ρήμα για το _αισθάνομαι_ (sentient = αισθανόμενος), και, τέλος πάντων, η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να ορίσει τι είναι η ψυχή, και στα ελληνικά οι ζωόφιλοι φαίνεται να προτιμούν το «ευαίσθητα όντα», ας αφήσουμε την ψυχή για τις μεταφυσικές ανησυχίες μας.

_Μέλος του σαρκοβόρου δαρβινισμού_


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Δηλαδή το _αισθανόμενος_, που κι εγώ προτιμώ, σου φαίνεται σωστό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ναι, γι αυτό έγραψα μετά, έμβιο. Το κείμενό μου μιλάει για όλα τα ζώα. Αν δεν περιορίσουμε την ύπαρξη ψυχής στα χαριτωμένα θηλαστικά αλλά δεχτούμε οτι έχει π.χ. και ο αστακός, τότε εντάξει.
> Για να παραφράσω αυτό που έγραψες: «Μην μασουλάς την αθερίνα, παιδάκι μου, ψυχούλα έχει κι αυτή...»



Μα προφανώς, αυτό είναι το μεγάλο θέμα στην όλη ιστορία. Αν το κείμενό σου θεωρεί sentient όλα τα ζώα, υποθέτω ότι δεν εννοεί και τους μονοκύτταρους οργανισμούς. Κάποια (έστω σιωπηρή) διαβάθμιση θα αποδέχεται.

Το κυνικά πιθανότερο είναι ότι εννοεί ως «έμψυχα» (sentient) τα ζώα που γίνονται άμεσα ή έμμεσα θύματα του ανθρώπου, είτε για τροφή, είτε για λόγους άμυνας (παλιά) και επίδειξης (τώρα), είτε για να κατοικιδιοποιηθούν (έφτιαξα λέξη τώρα; ). Υπόρρητα υπονοείται και κάποια στοιχειώδης νοημοσύνη αυτών των ζώων (έστω και «μυαλό κότας»).

Για παράδειγμα, δεν ξέρω αν η θεωρία αυτή καλύπτει, ξέρω γω, το πλαγκτόν και τα οστρακοειδή...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα προφανώς, αυτό είναι το μεγάλο θέμα στην όλη ιστορία. Αν το κείμενό σου θεωρεί sentient όλα τα ζώα, υποθέτω ότι δεν εννοεί και τους μονοκύτταρους οργανισμούς. Κάποια (έστω σιωπηρή) διαβάθμιση θα αποδέχεται.
> 
> Το κυνικά πιθανότερο είναι ότι εννοεί ως «έμψυχα» (sentient) τα ζώα που γίνονται άμεσα ή έμμεσα θύματα του ανθρώπου, είτε για τροφή, είτε για λόγους άμυνας (παλιά) και επίδειξης (τώρα), είτε για να κατοικιδιοποιηθούν (έφτιαξα λέξη τώρα; ). Υπόρρητα υπονοείται και κάποια στοιχειώδης νοημοσύνη αυτών των ζώων (έστω και «μυαλό κότας»).
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, δεν ξέρω αν η θεωρία αυτή καλύπτει, ξέρω γω, το πλαγκτόν και τα οστρακοειδή...



Επίσης: για ιατρικούς σκοπούς (πειράματα), ή «διασκέδαση» (τσίρκα, ταυρομαχίες, ιπποδρομίες κ.α.) και ντύσιμο (μάλλινα, δερμάτινα, γούνες).
Τα οστρακοειδή τα καλύπτει, το πλαγκτόν δεν ξέρω...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Δηλαδή το _αισθανόμενος_, που κι εγώ προτιμώ, σου φαίνεται σωστό;


Αυτή ήταν η αρχική επιλογή μου — μέχρι που έμαθα ότι οι ντόπιοι ζωόφιλοι προτιμούν το «ευαίσθητα» (κι ας μην είναι το ίδιο). Αλλά η σημασία τού _sentient_ είναι αυτή ακριβώς, «αισθανόμενος».

[ad. L. sentient-em, present participle of _sentire_ to feel.]
A. adj.
1. That feels or is capable of feeling; having the power or function of sensation or of perception by the senses.
(OED)




drsiebenmal said:


> είτε για να κατοικιδιοποιηθούν (έφτιαξα λέξη τώρα; )


Σχεδόν. Σε πρόλαβαν στην _κατοικιδιοποίηση_.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 16, 2009)

Το _ευαίσθητος_ πάντως εμένα μου δίνει να καταλάβω άλλο πράγμα από το «αυτός που έχει την ικανότητα να αντιλαμβάνεται ή να αισθάνεται».


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Αν λοιπόν αναζητάς τεκμηρίωση για το *αισθανόμενα*, ορίστε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Το _ευαίσθητος_ πάντως εμένα μου δίνει να καταλάβω άλλο πράγμα από το «αυτός που έχει την ικανότητα να αντιλαμβάνεται ή να αισθάνεται».


 
Κι εμένα, επίσης. Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι είναι σωστό και το προτιμούν οι ντόπιοι ζωόφιλοι, αλλά η καθημερινή, κύρια σημασία του παραπέμπει αλλού... Γι' αυτό προτιμώ το _αισθανόμενα όντα_. Θα μας ταίριαζε σ' έναν κροκόδειλο ή μια ύαινα π.χ. ο χαρακτηρισμός _ευαίσθητο_; Ή στον διάβολο της Τασμανίας;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 17, 2009)

Ευαίσθητα όντα για τα ζώα σημαίνει ακριβώς αυτό: sentient beings, δηλ. όντα που μπορούν και αισθάνονται, που δεν είναι _αναίσθητα_. 

Από το ΛΚΝ:
ευαίσθητος -η -ο [evésθitos] Ε5 : 1.(για ζωντανό οργανισμό) που έχει ευαισθησία. α. που αισθάνεται ορισμένα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα: Tο μάτι δεν είναι ευαίσθητο σε όλες τις ακτινοβολίες. β. που αισθάνεται έντονα ορισμένες καταστάσεις ή επιδράσεις: Άνθρωπος ~ στο κρύο / στη ζέστη / στον πόνο. || ευπαθής: Mάτια ευαίσθητα στο δυνατό φως. Άνθρωπος με ευαίσθητο δέρμα. Στομάχι ευαίσθητο στα λίπη.

Αισθανόμενα όντα, σωστό είναι βέβαια, αλλά εγώ μια έκφραση του τύπου "τα ζώα είναι αισθανόμενα όντα..." θα την απέφευγα. Αισθανόμενα, δηλ. τι αισθανόμενα; Επίσης, δεν θα πήγαινα καθόλου σε έμψυχα και άψυχα. Τα φυτά είναι έμψυχα; Sentient; Τι είναι ψυχή;


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Πάντως για «όντα αισθανόμενα» γράφει ο Αριστοτέλης (στο _Περί ψυχής_).

Όλα μαζί εδώ:
πάντες δὲ καὶ οἱ διὰ τὸ γνωρίζειν καὶ αἰσθάνεσθαι τὰ ὄντα τὴν ψυχὴν ἐκ τῶν στοιχείων λέγοντες αὐτήν, καὶ οἱ τὸ κινητικώτατον, οὐ περὶ πάσης λέγουσι ψυχῆς. οὔτε γὰρ *τὰ αἰσθανόμενα* πάντα κινητικά (φαίνεται γὰρ εἶναί τινα μόνιμα τῶν ζῴων κατὰ τόπον· καίτοι δοκεῖ γε ταύτην μόνην τῶν κινήσεων κινεῖν ἡ ψυχὴ τὸ ζῷον)· ὁμοίως δὲ καὶ ὅσοι τὸν νοῦν καὶ τὸ αἰσθητικὸν ἐκ τῶν στοιχείων ποιοῦσιν. φαίνεται γὰρ τά τε φυτὰ ζῆν οὐ μετέχοντα [φορᾶς οὐδ'] αἰσθήσεως, καὶ τῶν ζῴων <τὰ> πολλὰ διάνοιαν οὐκ ἔχειν. εἰ δέ τις καὶ ταῦτα παραχωρήσειε καὶ θείη τὸν νοῦν μέρος τι τῆς ψυχῆς, ὁμοίως δὲ καὶ τὸ αἰσθητικόν, οὐδ' ἂν οὕτω λέγοιεν καθόλου περὶ πάσης ψυχῆς οὐδὲ περὶ ὅλης οὐδεμιᾶς.

And it is characteristic, alike of those who derive the soul from the elements on the ground of perception and knowledge, and of those who define it as the thing most capable of causing motion, that their assertions do not apply to soul in every form. For not all *sentient beings* can cause motion; some animals are seen to be stationary in one place. And yet it is at all events a received view that this, namely, change of place, is the one form of motion which the soul imparts to the animal. Similarly with those who derive intelligence and the faculty of sense from the elements. For plants are found to live without any share in locomotion or sensation, and many animals to be destitute of thought. If we waive this point and assume intellect to be a part of the soul, and the faculty of sense likewise, even then their statements would not apply generally to all soul, nor to the whole of any one soul.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2009)

*φονιάδες των μυγών, Αμερικάνοι*


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 17, 2009)

Το έχω δει του Αριστοτέλη. Αλλά σήμερα πώς μιλάμε είναι το ζήτημα. Τέλος πάντων, όπως και να έχει, νομίζω ότι το έχουμε καλύψει.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 17, 2009)

Ναι, εγώ έχω καλυφθεί, ευχαριστώ σας, όλους! :)


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 8, 2014)

Καλημέρα! Κάπου πιο αναφέρθηκαν και μικρόβια, γι' αυτό θέτω εδώ την απορία μου. Στο κείμενό μου αναφέρονται non sentient μικροοργανισμοί. Αυτοί οι μικροοργανισμοί είναι μεταλλαγμένα ουδετερόφιλα, τα οποία δεν αντιλαμβάνονται από μόνα τους τι συμβαίνει στο σώμα, αλλά π.χ. η έλλειψη οξυγόνου στο αίμα τούς υποδεικνύει ότι ο ξενιστής είναι νεκρός. Μήπως πρέπει ν' ανοίξω καινούριο νήμα;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2014)

Εννοείς κύτταρα, όχι μικροοργανισμούς - σωστά; Δεδομένου ότι όλα τα κύτταρα είναι non-sentient, φαντάζομαι ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται στο κείμενό σου σε αντιδιαστολή με κάποια ιδιότητα του ξενιστή: νοημοσύνη, αντίληψη, λογική κ.λπ. Οπότε μπορείς να πεις «άλογα», «χωρίς αντίληψη», «μη νοήμονα» αναλόγως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2014)

θα πρέπει να δούμε και την επέκταση της σημασίας στην επιστημονική φαντασία:

*sentient*

Conscious or self-aware.
Experiencing sensation, thinking, thought, or feeling.
(chiefly in science fiction) Possessing human-like knowledge and intelligence.

Θα μπορούσε το αρνητικό να είναι (α) ασύνειδα ή (γ) άνοα (μη νοήμονα);


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 8, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι, στη δική μου περίπτωση, ταιριάζει καλύτερα το ασύνειδα.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 8, 2014)

paraskevi said:


> Νομίζω ότι, στη δική μου περίπτωση, ταιριάζει καλύτερα το ασύνειδα.



Μια παρατήρηση: αν μιλάμε για συνείδηση, τότε ή θα την θεωρήσουμε ως έλλογη (μη ενστικτώδη) αυτεπίγνωση, οπότε αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά στον άνθρωπο, η ως (έστω και στοιχειώδη) αντίληψη του εαυτού και του περιβάλλοντος, οπότε αναφέρεται σ' όλα τα έμβια όντα. 

Ως εκ τούτου, νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει να κάνει με τη νόηση/λογική (εφόσον η αντίληψη είναι εξαιρετικά περιορισμένη), δηλαδή ότι ταιριάζουν καλύτερα το *άνοα* του nickel και το *άλογα* του dharvatis για τα _ουδετερόφιλα_, μιας και, κατά τ' άλλα, τα κύτταρα είναι ευερέθιστα και παίρνουν αποφάσεις.

Σχετικά με τη *συνείδηση*:
1α.(ψυχ.) _η άμεση αντίληψη που έχει το υποκείμενο για τις ψυχικές ενέργειές του (αντιλήψεις, σκέψεις, επιθυμίες), που εκπορεύονται από αυτό και που με την απήχησή τους επιστρέφουν σε αυτό_
2. (φιλοσ.) _η σαφής γνώση που έχει το υποκείμενο για τον εαυτό του και για τον κόσμο που το περιβάλλει και από τον οποίο μπορεί να αντιδιαστέλλεται._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL.../triantafyllides/search.html?lq=συνείδηση&dq=


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 9, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση. Ωστόσο, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στα μεταλλαγμένα ουδετερόφιλά μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "ασύνειδα".


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 9, 2014)

paraskevi said:


> Ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση. Ωστόσο, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στα μεταλλαγμένα ουδετερόφιλά μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "ασύνειδα".



Βεβαίως, δικά σου είναι, τα λες όπως θέλεις. Και είναι γεγονός ότι το _ασύνειδος_ ακούγεται πιο όμορφο, πιο στιλάτο, τρόπον τινά.

Ωστόσο, με λίγα λόγια, εγώ ήθελα να συγκρίνω τις εξής προτάσεις (και να θέσω τον ανάλογο προβληματισμό):

_Όλα τα έμβια όντα, έλλογα και άλογα._
_Όλα τα έμβια όντα, συνειδητά και ασύνειδα._


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 15, 2018)

.....
Περί συνείδησης, νεότερα:

Based on the observed behavior of the entities that surround us, from electrons to atoms to molecules to bacteria to paramecia to mice, bats, rats, etc., all things may be viewed as at least a little conscious. This sounds strange at first blush, but “panpsychism”—the view that all matter has some associated consciousness—is an increasingly accepted position with respect to the nature of consciousness.

The panpsychist argues that consciousness (subjectivity) did not emerge; rather, it’s always associated with matter, and vice versa (they are two sides of the same coin), but mind as associated with most of the matter in our universe is generally very simple. An electron or an atom, for example, enjoy just a tiny amount of consciousness. But as matter “complexifies,” so mind complexifies, and vice versa.
Biological organisms have leveraged faster information exchange through various biophysical pathways, including electrical and electrochemical pathways. These faster information flows allow for more macro-scale levels of consciousness than would occur in similar-scale structures like boulders or a pile of sand, simply because there is significantly greater connectivity and thus more “going on” in biological structures than in a boulder or a pile of sand. 

Boulders and piles of sand only have thermal pathways with very limited bandwidth.
Boulders and piles of sand are “mere aggregates” or just collections of more rudimentary conscious entities (probably at the atomic or molecular level only), rather than combinations of micro-conscious entities that combine into a higher level macro-conscious entity, which is the hallmark of biological life.
Accordingly, the type of communication between resonating structures is key for consciousness to expand beyond the rudimentary type of consciousness that we expect to occur in more basic physical structures.

The central thesis of our approach is this: the particular linkages that allow for macro-consciousness to occur result from a shared resonance among many micro-conscious constituents. The speed of the resonant waves that are present is the limiting factor that determines the size of each conscious entity. 

 https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...pies-were-right-its-all-about-vibrations-man/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2020)

nickel said:


> θα πρέπει να δούμε και την επέκταση της σημασίας στην επιστημονική φαντασία:
> 
> *sentient*
> 
> ...



Θα πρότεινα να υπάρχουν στον τίτλο, ως εναλλακτική έστω, και το «έλλογα όντα», ιδίως όταν είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για ανθρώπους.


----------

